# Οnna Bugeisha



## Raiden (Oct 17, 2014)

Όλος ο κόσμος γνωρίζει τους περίφημους Ιάπωνες πολεμιστές σαμουράι. Πειθαρχημένοι, εξαιρετικά εκπαιδευμένοι, τελειοποίησαν την πολεμική τους τέχνη κι έγιναν φόβος και τρόμος στη χώρα του ανατέλλοντος ηλίου. Πόσοι όμως γνωρίζουν ότι υπήρχαν και θηλυκοί πολεμιστές στην Ιαπωνία, που ποτέ δεν αναγνωρίστηκαν ως ισότιμες με τους άντρες, αν και ταξικά ανήκαν στους «μπούσι», όπως και οι σαμουράι; Το όνομά τους ήταν, Όνα-μπουγκέισα. Εμφανίστηκαν στην ιστορία από ανάγκη. Όταν οι σύζυγοί τους έλειπαν στη μάχη, ήταν καθήκον τους να υπερασπιστούν το σπίτι τους. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, χρειάστηκε να λάβουν μέρος και σε μάχες. Ήταν άριστα εκπαιδευμένες στη χρήση όπλου και κυρίως του «ναγκινάτα», ενός μπαστουνιού με κυρτή λάμα στη μία του άκρη. Το «ναγκινάτα» εξισορροπούσε το πλεονέκτημα δύναμης απέναντι σε άντρες αφού, λόγω του μήκους του, επέτρεπε στην πολεμίστρια να απειλήσει από απόσταση. Για τον ίδιο λόγο, οι Όνα-μπουγκέισα ήταν και εξαιρετικές στην τοξοβολία. 

Εμφανίστηκαν στην ιστορία από ανάγκη. Όταν οι σύζυγοί τους έλειπαν στη μάχη, ήταν καθήκον τους να υπερασπιστούν το σπίτι τους. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, χρειάστηκε να λάβουν μέρος και σε μάχες. Ήταν άριστα εκπαιδευμένες στη χρήση όπλου και κυρίως του «ναγκινάτα», ενός μπαστουνιού με κυρτή λάμα στη μία του άκρη. Το «ναγκινάτα» εξισορροπούσε το πλεονέκτημα δύναμης απέναντι σε άντρες αφού, λόγω του μήκους του, επέτρεπε στην πολεμίστρια να απειλήσει από απόσταση. Για τον ίδιο λόγο, οι Όνα-μπουγκέισα ήταν και εξαιρετικές στην τοξοβολία. Στις μάχες χρησιμοποιούσαν και το «ταντοζούτσου», πολεμική τέχνη με μαχαίρι, το οποίο ονομαζόταν «καϊκέν»... 

Η πιο γνωστή Όνα-μπουγκέισα είναι η Αυτοκράτειρα Ζινγκού. Ο μύθος λέει ότι μετά τον θάνατο του συζύγου της, Αυτοκράτορα Τσούαϊ, η Ζινγκού οδήγησε τον στρατό σε εισβολή και κατάκτηση της Κορέας, χωρίς να χυθεί ούτε μία σταγόνα αίμα... 

Στον πόλεμο Γκενπέι (1180-1185) ανάμεσα στις φατρίες Ταΐρα και Μιναμότο, έδρασε η Τομόε Γκοτσέν. Η Γκοτσέν βοήθησε τον άντρα της, να αντιμετωπίσει την επίθεση του εξαδέλφου του και του στρατού του. Σύμφωνα με τον θρύλο, όρμησε με το άλογό της μέσα στις εχθρικές γραμμές, επιτέθηκε στον καλύτερο πολεμιστή των αντιπάλων, τον έριξε από το άλογό του και τον αποκεφάλισε...

Το 1868, κατά τη διάρκεια της μάχης του Αΐζου, η Όνα-μπουγκέισα Νακάνο Τακέκο κλήθηκε να ηγηθεί μίας ομάδας 20 πολεμιστριών. Στο πλευρό 3.000 σαμουράι, αντιμετώπισαν 20.000 μαχητές του ιαπωνικού αυτοκρατορικού στρατού. Η Τακέκο σκοτώθηκε στη μάχη και προς τιμήν της ανεγέρθηκε ο ναός Χοκάι, που βρίσκεται στη σημερινή Φουκουσίμα....

Τα επόμενα χρόνια ωστόσο, οι σαμουράι κατέλαβαν αξιώματα στην αυτοκρατορική Ιαπωνία. Περισσότερο γραφειοκράτες παρά πολεμιστές, βρίσκονταν συνεχώς στο σπίτι, οπότε δεν υπήρχε ανάγκη εκπαίδευσης των γυναικών. Εκείνες πλέον έπρεπε να γίνουν τέλειες μητέρες και νοικοκυρές και περισσότερο χρησιμοποιούνταν σαν «κτήματα» των συζύγων τους, παρά ως σύντροφοι. Οι Όνα-μπουγκέισα πάντως, έγραψαν τη δική τους ιστορία, έχοντας μάλιστα και συμβολή στη διαμόρφωση οικονομικών και κοινωνικών προτύπων στην Ιαπωνία... 


 www.mixanitouxronou.gr/i-thrilikes-ginekes-samourai-pou-katelixan-perifronimenes-nikokires/


----------



## Earion (Oct 18, 2014)

Ωραίο και διδακτικό. Ευχαριστούμε που το μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.

Υ.Γ. Μια παράκληση σε καθαρά τεχνικό επίπεδο: για να είναι πιο ευανάγνωστο το κείμενο μην το κάνεις όλο πλάγια, με ζαλίζει όταν προσπαθώ να το διαβάσω.


----------

